# Male Rabbit needs a new permanent home



## Bunnyham (Dec 21, 2008)

Dwarf Lop crossbreed Male Rabbit. he is 6 months old & a friendly, lively rabbit. Fawn/White colour. Free to a loving home. I am located in Surrey.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Shame your not closer 
Try adding some pictures of your furry friend it may get him noticed.
Good Luck in the hunt for a forever home - hope he finds one soon. 
xxx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Is he vacc'd and neutered? Why are you rehoming him?

Try advertising here Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre lots of people look there.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

that is to bad! I hope that the wee baby well find a forever home sooon!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

i would have him but i already have a far away trip 

soon 

plus i dont have the room

goodluck anyway 

xx


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Hope he finds a loving home soon


----------



## Bunnyham (Dec 21, 2008)

This lovely boy has a new home.
Thanks


----------

